# My DIL's Twin Hospitalized With COVID, My Honorary Son Has It Too!



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2022)

My son called me to tell me that his sister-in-law "S" who got COVID about a week ago, had to be intubated today! It is thought that she probably got it from my second oldest grandson and his GF who have been in constant close contact with her since my DIL died a month ago. I don't think COVID did my grandson too badly. Lord I hope "S" doesn't die too! I don't even want to *think* about how her children, grandchild, my grandsons and the rest of her family (my extended family) will be affected! They are as tight knit as a family can get. I texted a couple of my close friends and my honorary son (HS) to ask them to pray for her and asked each of them how they were doing. My HS texted me back saying he has COVID but is doing fine. When he and his fiancee visited me during the Thanksgiving holiday, he told me they were both fully vaccinated.

I'm not sure about "S's" vaccination status. She, my DIL and her sisters all have (had) autoimmune diseases. One of the sisters died years ago. Another who is also a twin, was told not to get vaccinated because she has some strange autoimmune disease that could cause an allergy to anything at any time. She wound up getting COVID but was only hospitalized for a couple of days, no ventilator needed. My DIL hadn't been vaccinated but when she invited me to go to their Thanksgiving party, which was being held at a hall (eg; many attending), she told me her sisters and the rest of the family got their shots. Both of us wound up staying home.

My HS and his fiancee live in Florida and had invited me to visit them when they were here. Ironically, I was planning to take the trip next week and decided I'd get a roomette on Amtrak to reduce the possibility of being exposed to Omicron. After hearing how easily that variant spreads, I've decided to postpone my trip. I'm asking those of you who are praying people, to please pray for them, especially "S". She has other underlying conditions that will probably make this very bad for her. If you are not a praying person, please send up positive vibes.. Thank you


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2022)

Positive vibes on the way, Diva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2022)

jujube said:


> Positive vibes on the way, Diva.


Thank you so much Jujube


----------



## terry123 (Jan 9, 2022)

Prayers for all.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2022)

My cousin and my niece are both down with Covid right now but, thank goodness, have mild enough cases to recuperate at home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2022)

jujube said:


> My cousin and my niece are both down with Covid right now but, thank goodness, have mild enough cases to recuperate at home.


I'm glad about that! I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2022)

Sending positive thoughts and my special "prayers" @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jan 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son called me to tell me that his sister-in-law "S" who got COVID about a week ago, had to be intubated today! It is thought that she probably got it from my second oldest grandson and his GF who have been in constant close contact with her since my DIL died a month ago. I don't think COVID did my grandson too badly. Lord I hope "S" doesn't die too! I don't even want to *think* about how her children, grandchild, my grandsons and the rest of her family (my extended family) will be affected! They are as tight knit as a family can get. I texted a couple of my close friends and my honorary son (HS) to ask them to pray for her and asked how each of them was doing. My HS texted me back saying he has COVID but is doing fine. When he and his fiancee visited me during the Thanksgiving holiday, he told me they were both fully vaccinated.
> 
> I'm not sure about "S's" vaccination status. She, my DIL and her sisters all have (had) autoimmune diseases. One of the sisters died years ago. Another who is also a twin, was told not to get vaccinated because she has some strange autoimmune disease that could cause an allergy to anything at any time. She wound up getting COVID but was only hospitalized for a couple of days, no ventilator needed. My DIL hadn't been vaccinated but when she invited me to go to their Thanksgiving party, which was being held at a hall (eg; many attending), she told me her sisters and the rest of the family got their shots. Both of us wound up staying home.
> 
> My HS and his fiancee live in Florida and had invited me to visit them when they were here. Ironically, I was planning to take the trip next week and decided I'd get a roomette on Amtrak to reduce the possibility of being exposed to Omicron. After hearing how easily that variant spreads, I cancelled my trip. I'm asking those of you who are praying people, to please pray for them, especially "S". She has other underlying conditions that will probably make this very bad for her. If you are not a praying person, please send up positive vibes.. Thank you



She will be in my prayers and the whole family. I am sorry you are worrying. But I would too.   Prayers for all.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son called me to tell me that his sister-in-law "S" who got COVID about a week ago, had to be intubated today! It is thought that she probably got it from my second oldest grandson and his GF who have been in constant close contact with her since my DIL died a month ago. I don't think COVID did my grandson too badly. Lord I hope "S" doesn't die too! I don't even want to *think* about how her children, grandchild, my grandsons and the rest of her family (my extended family) will be affected! They are as tight knit as a family can get. I texted a couple of my close friends and my honorary son (HS) to ask them to pray for her and asked how each of them was doing. My HS texted me back saying he has COVID but is doing fine. When he and his fiancee visited me during the Thanksgiving holiday, he told me they were both fully vaccinated.
> 
> I'm not sure about "S's" vaccination status. She, my DIL and her sisters all have (had) autoimmune diseases. One of the sisters died years ago. Another who is also a twin, was told not to get vaccinated because she has some strange autoimmune disease that could cause an allergy to anything at any time. She wound up getting COVID but was only hospitalized for a couple of days, no ventilator needed. My DIL hadn't been vaccinated but when she invited me to go to their Thanksgiving party, which was being held at a hall (eg; many attending), she told me her sisters and the rest of the family got their shots. Both of us wound up staying home.
> 
> My HS and his fiancee live in Florida and had invited me to visit them when they were here. Ironically, I was planning to take the trip next week and decided I'd get a roomette on Amtrak to reduce the possibility of being exposed to Omicron. After hearing how easily that variant spreads, I cancelled my trip. I'm asking those of you who are praying people, to please pray for them, especially "S". She has other underlying conditions that will probably make this very bad for her. If you are not a praying person, please send up positive vibes.. Thank you


My thoughts and deepest prayers are for all of you. Deepest hopes for all your recovery.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2022)

Positive thoughts sent their way, Diva.

ADDED: and yours!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thinking of you, Diva.  I know 2021 was an extremely tough year for you, and I hope 2022 brings some happiness and relief.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry Diva, sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry she's going through this. Will be praying for her, Diva.


----------



## Jules (Jan 9, 2022)

Sending positive vibes to your family & you, Diva.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family. You've been through so much already.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm sincerely hoping for the best for your family, Miss Diva.

Do take care of yourself, my friend. I hope you can take some rest.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 10, 2022)

I hope you all get better soon.  

@ Don M posted a relevant article recently that rang true to me.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/were-all-going-to-get-it.67690/#post-1972847


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh dear OneEyedDiva, you really are having a rotten time just now,
at least when they are all better, your whole family will be immune.

I will say a little prayer and send some healing for you all.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2022)

Rough time for you and your family, Diva. I hope that things go better for all of you very soon!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 10, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, sending best wishes and hope all is well soon .


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2022)

My prayers are sent for your family Diva.


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm so sorry to read this news of your family and wish for a speedy recovery
Hugs to you, Diva..


----------



## officerripley (Jan 10, 2022)

Positive vibes, Diva; I'm so hoping for the best for you all.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 10, 2022)

You and your loved ones are in my prayers, @OneEyedDiva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

chic said:


> Prayers for you and your family. You've been through so much already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202990


Chic...you don't know the *half* of it !!  Things have transpired that I never thought I'd see in my family. I can't even post about it. I'm just praying over it and leaving it in God's hands.  @Pecos @dseag2


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

The latest word on my son's SIL is that it's touch and go for her. She's still hospitalized. To everybody offering prayers and positive vibes, you are greatly appreciated


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The latest word on my son's SIL is that it's touch and go for her. She's still hospitalized. To everybody offering prayers and positive vibes, you are greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 203608




❤


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Chic...you don't know the *half* of it !! Things have transpired that I never thought I'd see in my family. I can't even post about it. I'm just praying over it and leaving it in God's hands.  @Pecos @dseag2


I'll keep you in my prayers too. Please keep me in yours also.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 15, 2022)

chic said:


> I'll keep you in my prayers too. Please keep me in yours also.


Thank youWill do Chic.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 15, 2022)

MDS
You have our prayers. This you can count  on,


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2022)

So very sorry your loved ones are so sick. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

*Thank you all again, so much for your prayers and positive vibes.* Sadly, S passed away Tuesday.  Right now, I think I'm numb! The pain that her children, grandchild, siblings and family members are feeling right now must be unbearable! Her son is taking it as best he can...saying "Those two...they *always* had to do things together!" I was thinking she said about her twin (my DIL) "Oh no...you're not going to leave me here!" They were so close...used to talk on the phone every day, sometimes twice a day. Her daughter is devastated, as is my oldest grandson, who told me the other night how devastated he'd be if she passed. He's already feeling lost since his mother's passing. I haven't been able to connect with my 2nd oldest to see how he's doing. I suspect he feels responsible and guilt is compounding his grief.

Now the twins can be reunited with the children they lost. S lost two sons, one was only a baby who never went home; he spent 6 months in the hospital. One a couple of years ago, at age 35. His unexpected death after surgery hit my DIL particularly hard. My DIL lost her and my son's first born, full term at birth. Both twins suffered the painful effects of fibromyalgia. Now it gives us some measure of comfort that they can be reunited with loved ones and are free from pain and suffering. May Allah be pleased with them and grant them passage to Paradise. 

Then I found out yesterday that my honorary son's (HS) fiancee was near death and he was very frightened. I believe she is coming along. She is the love of his life and my heart would break for him if he lost her.  Your prayers are still needed for all mentioned in this post!
@Pecos @Ruth n Jersey @chic @Pauline1954 @jujube @Pinky @Mike @dseag2 @Devi @terry123 @MickaC @Murrmurr @Jules @SeaBreeze @AnnieA @Paco Dennis @Warrigal @Mandee @Sunny @RadishRose @Remy


----------



## officerripley (Jan 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> *Thank you all again, so much for your prayers and positive vibes.* Sadly, S passed away Tuesday.  Right now, I think I'm numb! The pain that her children, grandchild, siblings and family members are feeling right now must be unbearable! Her son is taking it as best he can...saying "Those two...they *always* had to do things together!" I was thinking she said about her twin (my DIL) "Oh no...you're not going to leave me here!" They were so close...used to talk on the phone sometimes twice a day. Her daughter is devastated, as is my oldest grandson, who told me the other night how devastated he'd be if she passed. He's already feeling lost since his mother's passing. I haven't been able to connect with my 2nd oldest to see how he's doing. I suspect he feels responsible and guilt is compounding his grief.
> 
> Now the twins can be reunited with the children they lost. S lost two sons, one was only a baby who never went home; he spent 6 months in the hospital. One a couple of years ago, at age 35. His unexpected death after surgery hit my DIL particularly hard. My DIL lost her and my son's first born, full term at birth. Both twins suffered the painful effects of fibromyalgia. Now it gives us some measure of comfort that they can be reunited with loved ones and are free from pain and suffering. May Allah be pleased with them and grant them passage to Paradise.
> 
> ...


Oh, so sorry, Diva! My condolences and thoughts with you and yours.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2022)

Diva, how awful. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 20, 2022)

MDS

I am so very sorry. I will pray for the full recovery of your HS’s fiancée.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 20, 2022)

Words cannot even express the profound heartbreak you and your family has and is experiencing. Saying I'm sorry to hear this sounds so empty right now.

Just know we care and send hugs and love your way.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva .. My heart cries for you


----------



## Jules (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh Diva, this is so much you’re dealing with.  My strong thoughts are being sent out for your HS’s fiancé.


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2022)

I am so very very sorry for the tragic loss' you and your family have experienced. I'm devasted this happened for you and all the loved ones and children. I can't imagine the loss and hurt.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Words cannot even express the profound heartbreak you and your family has and is experiencing. Saying I'm sorry to hear this sounds so empty right now.
> 
> Just know we care and send hugs and love your way.


Thank you so much Becky Please know that every condolence message is comforting...not empty at all.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2022)

Diva, this is such a heartbreaking loss for your entire family.  May you all find peace and be comforted by the love and joy these two women brought to your lives.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2022)

Oh Diva, I am so sad for you and your family! I pray you will be comforted.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2022)

The Rose Still Grows beyond the Wall​
by A. L. Frink
Near a shady wall a rose once grew,
Budded and blossomed in God's free light,
Watered and fed by morning dew,
Shedding its sweetness day and night.

As it grew and blossomed fair and tall,
Slowly rising to loftier height,
It came to a crevice in the wall,
Through which there shone a beam of light.

Onward it crept with added strength,
With never a thought of fear or pride.
It followed the light through the crevice's length
And unfolded itself on the other side.

The light, the dew, the broadening view
Were found the same as they were before;
And it lost itself in beauties new,
Breathing its fragrance more and more.

Shall claim of death cause us to grieve,
And make our courage faint or fail?
Nay! Let us faith and hope receive:
The rose still grows beyond the wall.

Scattering fragrance far and wide,
Just as it did in days of yore,
Just as it did on the other side,
 Just as it will for evermore.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jan 21, 2022)

Condolences Diva. Im so sorry.


----------



## bingo (Jan 21, 2022)

I have been  reading this  post and praying for  your family....so much  hurt...I am sorry


----------



## fatboy (Feb 11, 2022)

my grandson got covid,he is on a ventilater in icu.seems like my whole family has covid or had covid.some doing ok some not.


----------



## Devi (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear this, @OneEyedDiva. May the pain of loss be eased for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

I so appreciate your condolence messages which are comforting during this grieving process. @StarSong @RadishRose @Pauline1954 @Devi @bingo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

fatboy said:


> my grandson got covid,he is on a ventilater in icu.seems like my whole family has covid or had covid.some doing ok some not.


I'm so sorry your grandson is so sick Fatboy! I know how frightening this is for the family. I will pray for his full recovery. 

@Pecos  I thank you for praying for my our families as well as for my HS's fiance. She has recovered and they were even able to go out last week. I'm so relieved!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so sorry your grandson is so sick Fatboy! I know how frightening this is for the family. I will pray for his full recovery.
> 
> @Pecos  I thank you for praying for my our families as well as for my HS's fiance. She has recovered and they were even able to go out last week. I'm so relieved!


thanks for the prayers Diva,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

fatboy said:


> thanks for the prayers Diva,so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sadly, S passed away Tuesday.  Right now, I think I'm numb! The pain that her children, grandchild, siblings and family members are feeling right now must be unbearable!


Just catching up on this thread Diva, I'm so sorry, my condolences for your loss.  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.  Please take care.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just catching up on this thread Diva, I'm so sorry, my condolences for your loss.  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.  Please take care.


Thank you *so much* SeaBreeze! The condolences from our friends is helping us deal with the grief and begin to heal. I want to take this opportunity to thank everyone again for your prayers and condolence messages


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2022)

Sending warmth and love your way Diva....hugs.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 12, 2022)

Diva,  My sincere thoughts are with you and your loved ones   -  Dave


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

Dear Diva, I'm not sure if I responded to this thread or not! I am so saddened to learn about your loss! You are such a sweet and gentle soul, may you find comfort in knowing that you have friends here on SF! Hugs from afar!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2022)

*Diva, my deepest condolences. May you and your loved ones find strength and peace during this painful time. *


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2022)

fatboy said:


> thanks for the prayers Diva,so sorry for your loss.


Fat boy, I am so sorry your grandson is very ill. Sending prayers and healing energy.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, @OneEyedDiva. That's terrible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2022)

@palides2021 @Shalimar @Irwin @DaveA @Tish  Your comforting messages are so appreciated


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

My deepest condolences Diva.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

My sincere condolences, Diva, on the loss of your son's SIL.  Very sad news.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2022)

Sunny said:


> My sincere condolences, Diva, on the loss of your son's SIL.  Very sad news.


We appreciate your condolences Sunny.


----------

